# Finding the right motor(s) for the right price?



## ArcticWolf131 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm brand new to the forum and conversions so please correct me if I get any info wrong. I am looking to convert my 1998 volkwagen golf to a PHEV, and eventually to a fully electric when it becomes reasonable for me (eg. better energy storage tech or whatnot), it's my only car right now so I still need the ICE for long trips. So I'm looking to get an electric motor(s) into the car to let me use only electric power for short trips around town without removing the ICE.
From what I've been able to figure out, the idea that looks the most reasonable for a front-wheel drive car like this is to put hub motors in the rear wheels. Does anyone know some good links or places to find hub motors, or have any other suggestions for different ways of doing this? I appreciate any help!
Cheers,
Grant


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ArcticWolf131 said:


> I'm brand new to the forum and conversions so please correct me if I get any info wrong. I am looking to convert my 1998 volkwagen golf to a PHEV, and eventually to a fully electric when it becomes reasonable for me (eg. better energy storage tech or whatnot), it's my only car right now so I still need the ICE for long trips. So I'm looking to get an electric motor(s) into the car to let me use only electric power for short trips around town without removing the ICE.
> From what I've been able to figure out, the idea that looks the most reasonable for a front-wheel drive car like this is to put hub motors in the rear wheels. Does anyone know some good links or places to find hub motors, or have any other suggestions for different ways of doing this? I appreciate any help!


Ah yes.....hub motors....the product everyone wants....but nobody has 

A bad idea for many reasons. And adding electric to you gas burner without losing the engine is also a bad idea. 

Other than that, welcome to the forum.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Never mind Major !!!

Here's a guy in sweden that did just that....

The thread is in swedish but you can always use Google to translate for you:

http://www.elbil.forum24.se/elbil-about1773-0-asc-0.html

Regards
/Per
Sweden


----------



## ArcticWolf131 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great thanks! That looks interesting from what I got translated, and I'll definitely look through the rest when my webpage translator starts behaving . I know it's not the best option for an electric conversion to leave the ICE in, but it's kind of my only option for a conversion at the moment that will still allow me to get between distant towns in Ontario. No doubt I'll be ecstatic when energy storage tech advances and I'll be able to make it fully electric. But now I'm rambling. Thanks for the info! 
Grant


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

pm_dawn said:


> Never mind Major !!!
> 
> Here's a guy in sweden that did just that....
> 
> ...


O.K. Per. But I fail to see that it actually works well at all. Or for long. Best I could get from the google translation is something like 2.1 kWh/mile  All very confusing. But thanks for the link. Darn Swedes


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Grant,

If you are looking for a way that uses a lot of OEM parts you could do as a fellow in our group did. He took a matching FWD suspension, trans axle, cradle and such removed the steering gear and locked the steering. He then transferred this into the rear of the vehicle cut and welded it in. then added the electric motor and batteries. For Highway he runs on the ICE with the electric in neutral. For city he runs on electric with the ICE off and in neutral.

He has run both at the same time in the city, but keeping things equal is a nightmare. 

The only problem with this set up is you are pushing a drive train in neutral all of the time, no matter what power train you are using.

Another possible way is to find a synkro rear axle and suspension for a golf and transfer it into your vehicle. You would most likely have to give up the back seat and most of the trunk to motor, gearing and batteries. You would also have to have some form of disconnect for the electric motor when running at speed with the ICE. Again you would have the drag of whichever power train was shut down.

Integrating the two to run together is probably outside the abilities of 99.9% of the DIY world. 

Be interesting to see it done though.

Jim


----------



## ArcticWolf131 (Apr 7, 2011)

wow, yeah that would certainly be a fun project to try, but I don't think I'll try that for my first conversion project. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, major's right.

While a full hybrid solution may seem great at first (best of both worlds!), it's likely not worth the thought, let alone the time and money. By making your ICE haul your EV gear on long trips you'll get to buy even more of that wonderfully cheap gas and by making the EV gear haul all the ICE stuff around town you'll have to spend more on EV parts to get crappier performance.

I'm sure there are more complications than that, but should be enough to get you off to a bad start ')

Save up till you can afford it (the donor's usually a small portion of the total cost) and make an EV. Full hybrids are too complex to be economical, look at the Volt.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

major said:


> O.K. Per. But I fail to see that it actually works well at all. Or for long. Best I could get from the google translation is something like 2.1 kWh/mile  All very confusing. But thanks for the link. Darn Swedes


Well thats the translators fault. In Sweden we use the term "mil" for noting 10km, that often gets translated in to mile, but its actually about 6,2 miles. So that would give you 2,1 kwh/6,2miles, which translates into about 336wh/mile. 


Regards
/Per


----------



## ArcticWolf131 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok great, I've got a lot of thinking and planning to do. Thanks for all the help


----------

